# Crop not filling?



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

This is my bantam pullet, approximately 3 months old. She's a barnyard mix. I'm getting worried because the last couple of days her crop doesn't seem to be filling up. It's not swollen, or squishy, just not "full". My 3 roosters, and 4 younger pullets who come out to visit in a dog crate, don't seem to be having this issue. She seems fine and I do see her eat some when I'm watching. No other symptoms I've noticed. I'm not sure what to do and I'm very concerned.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It sounds like she's not eating. They can fool you into thinking they're eating by pecking at food but not actually eating. 

There can be a lot of reasons for it. Not feeling well, the heat, being bullied. Is she getting close to laying age? That can throw them off too. 

What do her eyes look like? Are they round and bright? When they don't feel well, they're dull and not fully open.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

She looks fine, that's the only thing I've seen that's off. She's about 14 weeks old this week, so I'm not sure about laying. It is definitely hot here. Triple digits in the heat index.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try giving her some cold treats, like fruit. Not a ton because of the sugar. Or lettuce.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Update! Tiny has a full, normal-feeling crop tonight! Thank you everyone!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Great news. Is she getting closer to being time to lay? I've lost track. They can feel really punky when it's time.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

That's great she's been eating now! My chickens are 3 months old not laying yet either. But I guess I can wait 2 more months.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good thing because you don't have a choice.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Good thing because you don't have a choice.


Haha, yep.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Great news. Is she getting closer to being time to lay? I've lost track. They can feel really punky when it's time.


She's a little over 3 months.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not quite there yet. 

Just like us they can have off days. When mine would do that I would stand back and just watch for some idea what might be going on. So many times they did just like your little girl and went back to normal a couple of days later.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Still can't wait to get eggs either! Waitin' is hard but I have to give them all about another 2 to 3 months.
When do they get out of the stage of laying mini bird eggs? My Light Brahma, dark brahma and Easter egger of course won't be laying till they are around 7 to 8 months sometimes 12 but that is with EE's so will be waitin' on those 3 for awhile...

I had a long day.. I just got back from the store.. I had to get one of my dog's a new bed, new bowls, a new collar, dog food and some treats, she really needed it all, especially the bed her old one I will admit was for smaller dogs and she is probably more on the medium size.. I think her new one is a little big for her though.. I could fit another dog in it. But the bigger the better in my case anyway.. I bathed her before I brought her in so I could put her collar on her without her stinking it up and plus I needed to bath her before I put her in her new bed she sheds her hair a lot and needed to get the rest of it off.. She definitely needed it since everyday she roll's in my horses poop. 😄


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Still can't wait to get eggs either! Waitin' is hard but I have to give them all about another 2 to 3 months.
> When do they get out of the stage of laying mini bird eggs? My Light Brahma, dark brahma and Easter egger of course won't be laying till they are around 7 to 8 months sometimes 12 but that is with EE's so will be waitin' on those 3 for awhile...
> 
> I had a long day.. I just got back from the store.. I had to get one of my dog's a new bed, new bowls, a new collar, dog food and some treats, she really needed it all, especially the bed her old one I will admit was for smaller dogs and she is probably more on the medium size.. I think her new one is a little big for her though.. I could fit another dog in it. But the bigger the better in my case anyway.. I bathed her before I brought her in so I could put her collar on her without her stinking it up and plus I needed to bath her before I put her in her new bed she sheds her hair a lot and needed to get the rest of it off.. She definitely needed it since everyday she roll's in my horses poop. 😄


Aren't dogs wonderful. Mine used to come home after they rolled in something dead. I do not want to deal with that ever again.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Aren't dogs wonderful. Mine used to come home after they rolled in something dead. I do not want to deal with that ever again.


Absolutely. The whole rolling in something thing drives me crazy, a whole lot of hard work to bathe them and drying them.


----------

